# Work cubicles in a commercial setting



## pete25 (Mar 1, 2018)

I have 8 working cubicles each fed from a dedicated 20A, 120V branch circuit. I want to be able to disconnect power on all 8 cubicles using a single disconnect point. 

Any suggestion on how to do this? Can I use a single say 200A disconnect?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Why do you need a 200A disconnect? You can put the 8 circuits in a dedicated 100 amp main breaker panel and use the main to disconnect them all at the same time, but I don't understand why you can't just throw 6 breakers.

If you use a dedicated main breaker panel for 6 circuits in will almost certainly be a sub panel so be sure to get the grounding in the panel correct, ie. separate the GEC's from the neutral.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

pete25 said:


> I have 8 working cubicles each fed from a dedicated 20A, 120V branch circuit. I want to be able to disconnect power on all 8 cubicles using a single disconnect point.
> 
> Any suggestion on how to do this? Can I use a single say 200A disconnect?


Using the breaker with a lock is easier. 
Is it modular stuff?
99% of them have multiple circuits that share a neutral, then the isolated one and dedicated one. A pain in the Azz to run circuits to.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

pete25 said:


> I have 8 working cubicles each fed from a dedicated 20A, 120V branch circuit. I want to be able to disconnect power on all 8 cubicles using a single disconnect point.
> 
> Any suggestion on how to do this? Can I use a single say 200A disconnect?


Bunch of ways to do it. What's your budget?

Are these 8 stand alones, or in groups of 2 and 3?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

pete25 said:


> I have 8 working cubicles each fed from a dedicated 20A, 120V branch circuit.


Just to clarify.. All eight are not fed from a dedicated, all 8 are fed from 8 different dedicated cirucits....Yeah?


----------



## pete25 (Mar 1, 2018)

The dedicated 20A circuits originate from a branch panel and our client wants a single disconnect switch to all 8 cubicle circuits.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

pete25 said:


> The dedicated 20A circuits originate from a branch panel and our client wants a single disconnect switch to all 8 cubicle circuits.



Sounds like a spy ring outfit to me..... :biggrin:

The hundred amp panel with a main breaker is a good suggestion, but for 3 phase . I usually put main lugs only sub panels in with three pole breakers for multiple cubicle jobs and no , the owners would never want a possible accidental manual trip of a main breaker or janitor screw up dumping all the workload or sales at the moment due to nature of their business.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

flyboy said:


> You can put the 8 circuits in a dedicated 100 amp main breaker panel and use the main to disconnect them all at the same time,


I agree that this is probably the easiest and cheapest way to accomplish the OP's goal, however I'm concerned a 100 amp panel might be too light. If each of these dedicated circuits is carrying 16 amps, a 150 amp panel would be needed. A load calculation is needed.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Coppersmith said:


> I agree that this is probably the easiest and cheapest way to accomplish the OP's goal, however I'm concerned a 100 amp panel might be too light. If each of these dedicated circuits is carrying 16 amps, a 150 amp panel would be needed. A load calculation is needed.


 For the difference in price, I'd overbuild it to 200A so there's room for expansion. (I won't ask why each cubicle needs 20A.)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Chicago = auxiliary air heaters at each gal's feet.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Master over-ride killing power to commercial work stations == total insanity.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> (I won't ask why each cubicle needs 20A.)


Desktop computer, 1500 watt heater, monitor.... already exceeding a 15 amp circuit.

Seems pretty common to have a dedicated 20 amp circuit per cubical.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

telsa said:


> Master over-ride killing power to commercial work stations == total insanity.


Unless the dedicated circuits are just being used for the heaters, then it's a very smart fire safety plan.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It seems insane, but we have the desk heater issue going on in Honolulu also. 
Air conditioning set too low in the building is why. Some are quite happy, others are too cold . The funny part is- just open the windows, it's usually just perfect. It's 75 degrees right now outside, headed for 85 afternoon.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Use contractors and a light switch. Boom, done and no huge ass panel that you gotta make accessible.


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, rules must be different up there in Canada. Here, employee's are not allowed to plug in heaters in their cubicles, against fire Marshall rules. Inevitably, someone will leave it on overnight and that may cause a fire.

Also, we put up to 4 cubicles per circuit.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Speaking of electric heaters in the summer for the cubicles, I worked at a place where they kept tripping circuit breakers. Three girls were issued a 1500 watt electric heater each from the HSE person. Add the laser printers and they had nothing but problems. I explained it to them but they did not understand and I do not know what I am talking about. " We never had a problem before" was their answer. They were collage educated and I was just a blue collar worker. 
I am sure we all have stories like this.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Knightryder12 said:


> Wow, rules must be different up there in Canada. Here, employee's are not allowed to plug in heaters in their cubicles, against fire Marshall rules. Inevitably, someone will leave it on overnight and that may cause a fire.
> 
> Also, we put up to 4 cubicles per circuit.


Florida will absolutely have different laws on space heaters LOL


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Knightryder12 said:


> Wow, rules must be different up there in Canada. Here, employee's are not allowed to plug in heaters in their cubicles, against fire Marshall rules. Inevitably, someone will leave it on overnight and that may cause a fire.
> 
> Also, we put up to 4 cubicles per circuit.


I have worked in many office buildings that have a strict “no heater plugged into cubicle” rule up here, it’s very common. It’s not from the fire marshal though, just from the property management company that takes care of the building. 

As for the circuits per cubicle, that all depends on their budget and how many circuits are available in the space. Every office is different.

To the OP, I agree with Mofos, use a contactor controlled with a single pole switch.


----------

